# Peg-Anbau



## Homer J Simpson (28. November 2006)

Moinsen

Hab mir jetzt endlich pegs gekauft und wollt die nu anbauen hab da aber vorher noch n paar fragen:

Also ich wollte die 2 nur hinten abbauen aber wie?
- Die achsen schrauben ab
- Pegs Drauf auf die achse
- Achsen schraube wieder drauf

Fertig?

Hab nämlich gehört das ich bevor ich die pegs raufsteck noch ne mutter oder unterlegscheibe auf die achse tun soll... Stimmt das oder nich?

MfG Homer


----------



## Hügelfee (28. November 2006)

ja, stimmt nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (28. November 2006)

Lass einfach alle Unterlegscheiben weg... das Peg ist ja praktisch eine einzige Unterlegscheibe.


----------



## Homer J Simpson (28. November 2006)

ok denn ich hatte gehört das man die sosnt nicht mehr abbekommt weil wenn man die abschraubt drecht sich das ja alles mit


----------



## Knacki1 (28. November 2006)

Phew... also ich hab ohne Unterlegscheiben und ich kann die lösen aber die drehen sich auch net mit... aber wadde lieber noch aufn paar mehr Antworten.


----------



## Homer J Simpson (28. November 2006)

ok werd ich amchen ... danke


----------



## RISE (28. November 2006)

Ist im Prinzip egal, solange du nicht eine Unterlegscheibe zwischen Rahmen und Peg packst... Ansonsten sollte sich nichts verdrehen.


----------



## Homer J Simpson (28. November 2006)

RISE schrieb:


> Ist im Prinzip egal, solange du nicht eine Unterlegscheibe zwischen Rahmen und Peg packst... Ansonsten sollte sich nichts verdrehen.



Hmmm doch ?!

hatten wir uns nicht auf h rad in hinterbau -> unterlegscheibe (also auf am rahmen anliegend) -> Pegs -> achsen schraube/mutter      geeinignt?


----------



## Radical (28. November 2006)

Hab zwar (noch) keine Pegs dran, vermute aber mal, dass es ohne Scheibe besser ist weil die Pegs dann komplett am Rahmen anliegen und somit abgestützt werden. Dürfte besser sein für die Achse...


----------



## Bike Lane (28. November 2006)

hmm, das ist doch wohl nicht so schwer ein peg draufbauen. ganz einfach achschrauben und unterlegscheiben abbauen. dann das peg rauf, dann die unterlegscheibe und dann die mutter. fertig! ob unterlegscheibe oder nicht ist eigentlich egal, aber zwischen peg und ausfallende gehört nichts dazwischen!


----------



## RISE (28. November 2006)

Radical schrieb:


> Hab zwar (noch) keine Pegs dran, vermute aber mal, dass es ohne Scheibe besser ist weil die Pegs dann komplett am Rahmen anliegen und somit abgestützt werden. Dürfte besser sein für die Achse...



Richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VW_199 (28. November 2006)

ich würde sagen, wenn Unterlegscheibe dann zwischen Peg und Mutter... .


----------



## BruteX23 (29. November 2006)

würde ich auch sagen, weil sich die Kraft so bestens verteilt


----------



## Flatpro (29. November 2006)

rahmen , peg, unterlegscheibe, mutter.... so musset.... auf keinen fall unterlegscheibe zwischen peg und rahmen, so und nicht anders


----------



## Homer J Simpson (29. November 2006)

ok  habs gemacht is alles kalr/geklärt 

Danke leute !!


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (29. November 2006)

aber bitte mach an deine gabel auch pegs xD *sehenwill*


----------

